
Search Engine for Web Page Source Code with 300M Sites Indexed - ArtWomb
https://publicwww.com/
======
imhoguy
What a gem for web sites vulnerability hunters. Listing pages using some buggy
WP plugin should be trivial.

~~~
bufferoverflow
Which is not a bad thing. Security by obscurity is not security.

~~~
tombrossman
> Security by obscurity is not security.

Security by obscurity _alone_ isn't security, but obfuscation is a great tool
to add to your security toolbox. The concept is often derided, but it is very
effective when used properly.

~~~
panchicore3
lots of results for regexing basic auth tokens.

------
lucb1e
This seemed really cool and I was going to share it in a local community, but
the first search I try gets me 3 results a la "lXXX.com" or "dXXX.org" and I
have to pay $49 to view the results of my first search query. Never mind.

~~~
philipodonnell
They don't have a very focused marketing message but I think they intend to
support people who want to make websites like builtwith.com and don't want to
run their own indexer. $49/month for that would be quite reasonable.

I'm unaffiliated and guessing of course, but the first two features are 1M
search results and an API for integrating in other websites, which would be of
limited use for the average web researcher using the website frontend.

------
ArtWomb
One potential use is to find signatures related to crypto miners:

[https://badpackets.net/how-to-find-cryptojacking-
malware/](https://badpackets.net/how-to-find-cryptojacking-malware/)

Crypto miners are ncreasingly using webassembly and multithreaded executables
in background processes. Details in this recent report on state of browser
mining:

Digging Into Browser-Based Mining

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.00811.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1808.00811.pdf)

------
scruffyherder
So looking for the famous "OH MY GOD DOES WATCOM SUCK" from DooM, I get ONE
hit and I have to pay to see it?

Yeah, great. 0/10

------
johndough
$49 per month?? For that price I could afford a human to search code for me.

~~~
mynewtb
You only need it for one hour per month?

~~~
tehlike
You can outsource to developing countries, clearly. [https://anti-
captcha.com/mainpage](https://anti-captcha.com/mainpage) would be an example.

------
newsbinator
Emailing a plain text password? A bold move...

------
detaro
Does the same dumb matching of things that are similar to the search query
like many "normal" search engines, even when putting things in "quotes",
making it useless for at least some queries :/

------
nsx147
Similar [https://nerdydata.com](https://nerdydata.com)

------
roadbeats
How did you find the pages to index ? Do you follow any link or you have a
criteria ?

~~~
ddorian43
Maybe common crawl

------
cutler
With a different business model this could have been a game-changing product.
Opportunity missed.

~~~
npsomaratna
Out of curiosity, how would you suggesting monetizing this?

~~~
cutler
Better free tier to make sure it goes viral. Even more important as it's
appeal is limited to devs and marketing types. Charge corporate clients for
volume and service. This could have been the Google of source code but you
need to take the risks Google took in making their search engine free to the
masses otherwise it remains a niche product.

------
cestith
So is it a coincidence this is priced $10 a month less than the smallest paid
Shodan license?

------
SimeVidas
You can’t find things like “<time” (HTML tags)?

------
nacs
The majority of results are locked behind a paywall..

